# Twice baked potatoes



## Brad Back (May 8, 2021)

Has anybody tried to smoke twice baked potatoes? If so how did they turn out and are there any tricks that I need to try? I was going to do this for Mother’s Day but don’t wanna screw them up any help is much appreciated.


----------



## zippy12 (May 8, 2021)

I would smoke a bacon or sausage and mix into the potato mix.  not sure I would smoke the whole potato after is is stuffed and topped with cheese.

a smoked ham steak might work too...


----------



## Cabo (May 8, 2021)

I have not had luck smoking potatoes. I agree with 
Z
 zippy12
 .


----------



## jcam222 (May 8, 2021)

I think if you are preparing the filling traditionally inside and then smoking to apply smoke and heat it might be pretty tasty.


----------



## Brad Back (May 9, 2021)

Brad Back said:


> Has anybody tried to smoke twice baked potatoes? If so how did they turn out and are there any tricks that I need to try? I was going to do this for Mother’s Day but don’t wanna screw them up any help is much appreciated.


I think I will wait for a regular weekend not Mother’s Day weekend. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 9, 2021)

Brad Back said:


> Has anybody tried to smoke twice baked potatoes? If so how did they turn out and are there any tricks that I need to try? I was going to do this for Mother’s Day but don’t wanna screw them up any help is much appreciated.




We do the following:
First bake some potatoes.
Then let cool & cut them in half.
Scoop out the flesh of the Tater, being careful to not poke any holes in skin.
Mix just like making Mashed Taters with Milk & Butter, and stuff it back in.
Cover with Your choice of Grated Cheese & Small pieces of Bacon (More the Merrier).
I smoke in pan, during the last half hour or more of whatever else I'm Smoking.

Bear

Goes Great Next to a Nice Slice of Prime Rib:


----------



## Brad Back (May 9, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> We do the following:
> First bake some potatoes.
> Then let cool & cut them in half.
> Scoop out the flesh of the Tater, being careful to not poke any holes in skin.
> ...


Thank you in that plate looks delicious.


----------

